# Breastfeeding



## Twitchy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello all,

Did anyone see the DUK article on breastfeeding in the last edition?  Having been through trying to bfeed once, I didn't really rate it...the advice was very general (yes you can bfeed as a diabetic, but watch out for hypos...that's about it!)

Has anyone got some more detailed advice?

My main issues last time round (not resolved by any means) were:

1) Can I feed when I have trace or more ketones? 

2) If it's not safe to feed with ketones, should I express & dispose of my milk, (give him formula / previously expressed milk via bottle in the meanwhile) & then how long should I leave it before I bfeed him again? 1hr? 2hrs?

3) If it is safe to feed with trace+ ketones, what affect if any might it have on baby? (chemical affect on him, will he taste the ketones, etc??)

4) Of lower level interest was if I am also trying to lose weight (cutting down calories rather than full on dieting) does that mean I'll release more ketones even if my levels are good? Do I need to be checking for ketones even if my levels aren't too high? 

I also found it a real nightmare trying to stabilise my control whilst attempting to bfeed - all the snacks to cover feeding hypos, the lack of sleep & the irregular meal times all seemed to interact & cause chaos...just one of hte many reasons I wanted to be on a pump this time round  (ie not have to eat to treat feeding hypos, so less chaos effect later)...

Any advice for this time round??...

Am also feeling apprehensive about even getting started...had a section mid afternoon last time & didn't even get to see him til the next morning, until then he was fed via nose tube until he pulled it out & they switched to giving him formula via bottles...   eek...


----------

